# كيف تكتبين لزوجك الاغراض بدلع



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2010)

كيف تكتبين لزوجك  الاغراض بدلع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بصراحة فكرة عجبتني مرة وحبيت انقلها.....

تهتمين بزوجك بالتركيز على اللبس والديكور فقط بينمايجب أن تكون دلوعة  بكل شى وتحسس

زوجها بانوثتها بابسط الامور على أساس الشئ هذا حبيت افيدكم بأشياء  تفعلونها عندما تطلبون

من ازواجكم بعض الأغراض الخاصه بمطبخك وهي . . .

مثلا إذا قدمتي قائمة الطلبات لزوجك أكيد ماراح يفتحها الا فى السوبر ماركت  او السوق . . 

اكتبي جبنة بيضا زى قلبك . .

سكر زى دمك . .

طماطم زى لون خدودك. .

شطة زى مشاعرك . .

زعفران زى ريحتك . .

صابون زى ملمسك . . 

شوكلاتة زى طعمك. .

أرسمــــــي  لأغراض البيت على شكل قلوب

وداخل كل قلب غرض من أغراض البيت

وضعيها في جيب زوجك وأتصلي عليه وأخبريه أن يبحث عنهــــــا

وبهذا تحسسين زوجك انة محور اهتمامك حتى بابسط الامور وراح يتاثر بها  الحركه صدقونى 
 اتمنى أن تعيشون  نتائجها


----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوة لما اتزوج  رح اعملها هههههه

يسلمو دياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2010)

​ 
نورتي
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للأفكار الجميله
*


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2010)

​ 
نورتي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)




----------



## حبيبة العدرا (30 أبريل 2010)

فكره حلو جدا
مرسي ليكى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يامورا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
كان زمان الكلام ده 
شكرا مورا ​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*يا خوفي اكتبلو هالكلام *

*يقوم يجيني بدون ما يجيب اي شي ويقلي ليش ما بيكفيكي انا بدل هالاغراض ههههههههه*

*شكرا على الموضوع التحفه *​


----------



## ميرنا (3 مايو 2010)

دا هندلعهم 


لا انا عند فكرة احلى يكون فى عز نومة كدا وافتح بابا الاوضة انتا يا بيه نايم لحد دلوقتى قوم هات الخضار وكل الطلبات اللى عاوزاه ترصها كدا وهو لسه مصحيش وابقو ادعو عليا بقى


----------



## مورا مارون (3 مايو 2010)

تانكيوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مايو 2010)

> شوكلاتة زى طعمك. .



ازاي يعني مش فاهم ؟؟؟


----------



## Nemo (3 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
جامد جدا وجميل الافكار دى هعملها لما اتجوز ب
فعلا تكسر حياة الملل اللى فى بيوتنا
ميرسى ياموراااااا


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه

يا دلع يا دلع


:crazy_pil


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2010)

اهلااااا بيكم 



ادلعوا بقا


----------

